# If you are attacked by a dog



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm putting this in the On Topic forum because I'm asking this question in all earnestness... even if it does seem a bit odd...

I have a bulldog that I have raised from a puppy, and she gets along great with all of my other dogs except for one.  About 2 months ago, she started attacking one of my other dogs randomly and trying to kill her. 

The last time they got into a fight, I was there and I tried to break it up. I had my bulldog by the back legs and was trying to get her to let go of my other dog's neck, which she had tightly in her jaws.  I grabbed a riding crop that I had by the back door and tried whacking her on the head with it to make her let go, but it was like I wasn't even there, it had no effect on her whatsoever. 

I remembered that one of my friends had told me that they had read that if you are being attacked by a vicious dog, that instead of trying to get it's jaws off of you, if you stuck your finger in it's rear end, it would let go immediately.  Now this is a very good friend of mine and they swore that this was the God's-honest truth.

I'll be honest and say that I didn't really want to stick my finger in my dog's rear end, so instead I took the crop and stuck the end of it right in her rear... again, nothing, she didn't let go.

I did finally get her to let my other dog loose, but my question is, have any of you ever heard of using that method with any success? The end of the crop is about the same diameter as my index finger, so I can't think that it's a size issue.  

What other methods work if you're being attacked or you need to break up a fight?

And I really am serious in asking this... I have the dogs separated and we've been good for about 2 months now, but in the event that anything were to ever happen again, I'd like to have a backup plan....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2009)

Pour a bucket of cold water on the dog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Pour a bucket of cold water on the dog.



That takes time to fill a bucket up with water... what would you do if you were attacked by a vicious dog or let's say a coyote when you were out hunting and you couldn't get to your gun?


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2009)

i've always heard just to stay out of a dog fight. no matter what its not worth you getting in the middle of it.

if your getting attacked punch the nose, or make the dog gag. it works.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 27, 2009)

slip said:


> i've always heard just to stay out of a dog fight. no matter what its not worth you getting in the middle of it.
> 
> if your getting attacked punch the nose, or make the dog gag. it works.



How would you make the dog gag? I would go with punching it in the nose, but I know for a fact that it would not work with my dog.  The first fight they got into, her whole muzzle was torn up from the other dog trying to bite her so she would let go of her leg... the dog is thick headed and once she is in that 'mode', she really doesn't care about anything else.


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> How would you make the dog gag? I would go with punching it in the nose, but I know for a fact that it would not work with my dog.  The first fight they got into, her whole muzzle was torn up from the other dog trying to bite her so she would let go of her leg... the dog is thick headed and once she is in that 'mode', she really doesn't care about anything else.



well making a dog gag wouldn't work in a dog fight, you would just be asking to lose a few fingers in that case, if your getting attacked keep the dogs mouth at your hands so it can't get to your face or body, so grab its bottem jaw and pull, i mean stick your hand in the mouth and grab the jaw all the way, the dog well start to gag and pull away.

i've had a few dogs get carried away and thats always worked, but they werent full blown attacking me.

you can also try covering the nose, the dog has to breath sooner or later and if its biting you its not breathing thru its mouth.


----------



## rayjay (Oct 27, 2009)

Pepper spray both of them.


----------



## Gruntin & Cuttin (Oct 27, 2009)

poke em in the eyes


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 27, 2009)

Shock collar to prevent future attacks. You will be able to just beep the collar after they learn the shock usually only takes one time


----------



## Knotwild (Oct 27, 2009)

I have read that if you know you are going to be attacked and HAVE NO ALTERNATIVES, that you should decide which arm you want to sacrifice and stick it out. The dog will usually bite the first thing it can. Then your free hand and legs can be used for kicking, gouging, etc. 

Get a GFL and that won't be necessary!


----------



## olchevy (Oct 27, 2009)

I dont know but I am having the same problem all of a sudden my GS and my lab/wolf? dog will just look at each other lips go up, show teeth, and its on.....I just went up grabbed my GS and threw him then spanked the crap out of both of them....My GS is male and the lab/wolf? is female


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Oct 27, 2009)

is it really worth having the dog if you're worried it will hurt/kill other pets ...or worse? Now that you've posted here that the dog is a problem, you may be liable should he ever attack anyone.


----------



## YOGIGATOR (Oct 28, 2009)

Might sound silly but a blast from a water house to the dogs face works well.And keeps you out of the fight .Trying to get them apart by hand might end in a bad bite.Being attacked is a different story then you just gotta go native and do whatever works to end the fight.


----------



## GONoob (Oct 28, 2009)

Just some options..

There are dog deterrents kind of like a pepper spray for dogs.

Temperament shot


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 28, 2009)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> is it really worth having the dog if you're worried it will hurt/kill other pets ...or worse? Now that you've posted here that the dog is a problem, you may be liable should he ever attack anyone.



She is a big sweet baby, seriously... I have no worries at all that she will attack anyone.  And she cowers down to my chihuahuas and my JRT. It's just the one brown dog she doesn't like... they're both female so  maybe it's a territorial thing.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 28, 2009)

garden hose in the mouth...dog either drowns or lets go..( My neighbors lab went after 2 pit bulls and that is how we got the one Pit off the labs neck)


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2009)

What about a hot stick?

Skipper


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 28, 2009)

between the two females is fighting for dominance just as two males would fight for it. my two females done the same, they have been seperated since the first time they done it.


as for the best way to stop an attack, someone allready said it:
punch them in the nose as hard as you can.

reason is, think about it, all of a dogs senses are in the nose, and a good hit kinda knocks them stupid for a bit. we all know how much a puppy hates being poped on the nose when being scolded.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 28, 2009)

The last dog that bit me (my wifes old rotty) took a dirt nap.
Sorry but you have a liability on your hands whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> That takes time to fill a bucket up with water... what would you do if you were attacked by a vicious dog or let's say a coyote when you were out hunting and you couldn't get to your gun?





I would feed him my left hand, while my right hand sent him to dog heaven.


----------



## ch035 (Oct 28, 2009)

That dog would be put down if it were mine.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Oct 28, 2009)

Skipper said:


> What about a hot stick?
> 
> Skipper



x2.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> Shock collar to prevent future attacks. You will be able to just beep the collar after they learn the shock usually only takes one time


I'll second that DH, I have one & it is a wonderful training tool! 



Dixie Dawg said:


> She is a big sweet baby, seriously... I have no worries at all that she will attack anyone.  And she cowers down to my chihuahuas and my JRT. It's just the one brown dog she doesn't like... they're both female so  maybe *it's a territorial thing*.


Bingo!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 28, 2009)

A choke chain sounds really bad, but it will allow you to render the dog unconscious in just a few seconds.  There should be no permanent damage.  

The bulldog by instinct is a "grab and hold" animal.  They have a lot of force of their bight and are capable of inflicting a tremendous amount of damage.

If this is a repeat issue between these two dogs you might want to pick one to keep and one to place.  We have had to do that in the past with a couple who could not sort out their respective places in our "pack".  Dogs that live together can be expected to flair up occasionally at one another, but there should be very little fighting as their relative positions should be settled.  Problems might crop up if a more dominant dog becomes injured or ill and a less dominant dog might try to advance himself a position in the pack.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 28, 2009)

Ive herd a thumb in the butt works.
Odd I know... But it 1) doesnt cause injury to the dog and 2) doesnt cause injury to yourself

Just wash your hands after


Ive never personally done it before but Ive read it several times.


----------



## jamrens (Oct 28, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> Ive herd a thumb in the butt works.
> Odd I know... But it 1) doesnt cause injury to the dog and 2) doesnt cause injury to yourself
> 
> Just wash your hands after
> ...



So your saying that anal probing a dog is better than shooting it?


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 28, 2009)

Well - If I'da been the dog - It would have gotten my attention  

But, dogs are not people - They are pack animals.  I think if the dog did it once, you're only postponing the inevitable - It will do it again when sensing the chance-- It will eventually kill the other dog, given the opportunity... (Written out of my own bad experience between two dogs...   )


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 28, 2009)

jamrens said:


> So your saying that anal probing a dog is better than shooting it?



She obviously doesnt want to shoot her dog or we wouldnt be having this discussion


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 28, 2009)

There are alot of resolutions for this problem,...................I would either shoot the dog, Stab the dog, hit in the head with a shovel as hard as i possibly could, find a metal rod or something. There is no room in my kennels for a dog that is gone bite me or any of my other dogs, best thing to do is to go ahead and get rid of it.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Oct 28, 2009)

And I would also never put my problem of a fighting dog off on someone else, best place for it is dog heaven, that way it will never have the chance to hurt anyone else or another persons dog.


----------



## Money man (Oct 28, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> She is a big sweet baby, seriously... I have no worries at all that she will attack anyone.  And she cowers down to my chihuahuas and my JRT. It's just the one brown dog she doesn't like... they're both female so  maybe it's a territorial thing.




I would encourage you to investigate the dog mauling stories that are carried by various media. I can assure you that the majority of dog owners interviewed after their dog bit the face off of a small child pretty much always said something very similar.

I am not trying to make you feel bad or be a smart a but dogs by nature are pack animals and while some dogs may be more apt to bite (a cocker spaniel by breed is a big biter), some dogs are just more likely to kill with their bite. Hence the biting chihuaha may be tolerated but a biting pit bull, bull terrier, rotty, etc, are much more menacing and dangerous if they prove to be biters or fighters.

It is not the propensity to bite that is necessarily the issue, it is the intensity and ability to kill that should worry you. If you are sticking something up the dogs butt and it is unaffected, I would say your dog goes into a pretty intense attack mode, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## sfretwell (Oct 28, 2009)

slip said:


> i've always heard just to stay out of a dog fight. no matter what its not worth you getting in the middle of it.
> 
> if your getting attacked punch the nose, or make the dog gag. it works.




I agree ... stay out of it.  If you get attacked - shoot to kill.   i ain't going out over no dog.


----------



## MsFit (Oct 28, 2009)

You might have an entirely different problem if your dog decides to keep hanging around you after you used your finger to stop him from fighting.  Heck, that dog might start fights just to get reprimanded.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2009)

I won't tolerate a biting dog, mine or anyone else dog.

Years ago I was working for the electric company and we were mapping lines and inventorying poles.  I had a pit bull run up and bite me right in downtown Harlan, KY.  The pit bull got 2 small bites in on me and I have no idea what the owner had to do with it after I got done kicking it's hind end from one end of that lot to the other.  I know one thing, we walked right on through and came back and that dog never wimpered at us.  I was probably lucky that was 20 something years ago and there wasn't a humane society.  I know they called in to the office on me for kicking their dog.  

A dog coming up to start a fight with a 20 year old 190 pound man is one thing.  The outcome is going to be different v's a 6 year old kid.  

Skipper


----------



## kletzenklueffer (Oct 28, 2009)

I was at a friends house and he had a wolf hyrid. She and I got along well and she was obedient to me as much as her owner. Once I was petting her while watching t.v. and when I had my fill, I stopped. She grunted and urged me to continue by nudging my hand with her nose. I pushed her away a bit and she groaned, wanting more. It was close enough to a growl that my pit mix didn't like her daddy being insulted, so my pit attacked the wolf mix biting her on the back and side. My hand was the closest thing to the wolfs mouth, so she latched on. I cared about the wolf so didn't want to kill her. I just wanted my hand back. So I'd always heard to pull a dogs bottom jaw down and they'd let go since that bite down, not up.... It doesn't work. I tried prying her mouth open and she clamped on both hands. She didn't shake or even move (mostly because I straddled her to keep her from tearing my hands up. Meanwhile, my pit is still attacking her, so I kick her off, and before my foot was back down, she was back on the wolf- my hands still in her mouth. Finally my friends wife pulls my dog off and when I let go of the wolfs jaws, she let go of me. I had 7 punctures in my hands, with a canine going 95% through my right middle finger. Me and the pooch made up before I left, and fortunately, the guys wife was a nurse, so I got the wounds taken care of.

If it were any other dog, I would have killed it.\

So lesson to be learned- 

you won't get out of a large dogs mouth unless you kill it, seriously injure it or it lets you go by choice.

keep your fingers out of a dogs butt. That's just nasty, and you deserve to get bit for it.


----------



## rabbithound (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with many above, you may not want to admit it, but you have a liability on your hands with a biting dog. My daughter was bit by a lab when she was 3 (not a bad bite at all) and she ended up in Scottish Rite for 3 days due to cealulosiis around the bite (in the face). I did not sue the folks who owned the dog......I cant say the same for my inusurance company though. 

All of that said....I would post this in the gun dog section of the forum. There has to be some hog doggers over there that will have the answer you are looking for. Lord knows if anyone knows how to get a dog to turn loose of something its gotta be them.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 28, 2009)

Carve or grind a chisel point on one end of a strong stick - like a piece of ax  or hammer handle._Always_ have a strong collar on a dog that will fight! Take a good hold of the collar and put the chisel-end of the stick in the side of the dog's mouth as far as it will go,then twist the stick to pry the jaws open.If it's a bulldog,you might have to pry so hard you'll break a couple of the side teeth,but it's the only way to break that hold.


----------



## Huntinfool (Oct 28, 2009)

The idea that a shock collar will stop a dog that is in the middle of what it thinks is a fight to the death is laughable...especially if you're talking about a dog whose line was bred for aggresiveness.  It would have to be a DANG strong shoc collar.  Not like something you would buy at Petsmart..  They won't even feel one of those wussie collars like that.

Dixie, I honestly cannot think of anything that will help.  PLEASE do not try to get in the middle.  My dad did that once and spent the next two days with a plastic surgeon getting HIS NOSE RE-ATTACHED! 

I know you love those dogs, but don't do it.  Pepper spray may work, I don't know.  But you're gonna get it too and it'll suck because it'll be all over your house.

There's really no quick way to break up a dog fight.  Maybe just kick her real hard in the ribs.  That's about the only thing that I can think of.  

They are running on instinct at that point.  No amount of pulling or prying is gonna make her turn loose.


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2009)

kletzenklueffer said:


> I was at a friends house and he had a wolf hyrid. She and I got along well and she was obedient to me as much as her owner. Once I was petting her while watching t.v. and when I had my fill, I stopped. She grunted and urged me to continue by nudging my hand with her nose. I pushed her away a bit and she groaned, wanting more. It was close enough to a growl that my pit mix didn't like her daddy being insulted, so my pit attacked the wolf mix biting her on the back and side. My hand was the closest thing to the wolfs mouth, so she latched on. I cared about the wolf so didn't want to kill her. I just wanted my hand back. So I'd always heard to pull a dogs bottom jaw down and they'd let go since that bite down, not up.... It doesn't work. I tried prying her mouth open and she clamped on both hands. She didn't shake or even move (mostly because I straddled her to keep her from tearing my hands up. Meanwhile, my pit is still attacking her, so I kick her off, and before my foot was back down, she was back on the wolf- my hands still in her mouth. Finally my friends wife pulls my dog off and when I let go of the wolfs jaws, she let go of me. I had 7 punctures in my hands, with a canine going 95% through my right middle finger. Me and the pooch made up before I left, and fortunately, the guys wife was a nurse, so I got the wounds taken care of.
> 
> If it were any other dog, I would have killed it.\
> 
> ...



There would have been 2 graveyard dead dogs had that been my hand.

Skipper


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Lock them both in a big pen together. Go in the house wait all day , Then bring out your Shovel for the loser , And a cookie for the winner.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2009)

Did you read either of the articles I posted in your other thread?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3545230&highlight=#post3545230

Here is another one on breaking up dog fights:
http://leerburg.com/dogfight.htm

THIS MAN KNOWS WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT!!


----------



## deerhunter09 (Oct 28, 2009)

No offense meant, but I wouldn't have a dog like that. It's a liability waiting to happen, God forbid a kid gets hurt or worse, much less you.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 28, 2009)

I had two male english pointers get into it over a food bowl.........I took a 2 inch oak log that I had cut a week before.....frailed the both of them with it did no good....cold water did no good........I went to the house, got my 38 fired two shots in the ground. one took his eyes off the fight and that gave me enough time to body slam him and the other one into the ground and throw them into their lot......I have found that a gunshot fired right next to thier ear will get thier attention long enough to get them apart....if it never works and they turn on me ....well I stil had four shots in my revolver............


----------



## Throwback (Oct 28, 2009)

24 inch piece of half inch rebar. 


T


----------



## ScottD (Oct 28, 2009)

a dog (including mine) ever acts aggressive - I am afraid its done for.

Was charged by a dog about 3 months ago - reached for my .45 (left lying on the front seat) ...talk about panic.   The dog stopped short - owner came quick and grabbed the dog.  I was walking up to his business - so no harm no foul.  Then a month later the same dog decided to visit an open door in my business and charge again.  After a very short and to the point discussion with the owner - haven't seen the dog since.(lucky for the dog).

Funny story - when I was a kid I had an Old English Sheep dog - very friendly and playful.  Her two favorite things to play with were a running water hose and a broom.  We had to pen her up to wash the car or sweep the porch.  She loved to bite at the water coming out of the hose, jumping and barking.  The broom - she would grab the end and play tug of war every time you picked it up.

One day the neighbor came over and asked if we could keep the dog penned up for the rest of the week.  Seems her mother was visiting and had gone outside to get the mail.  She was afraid of dogs and when ours came up to her in her drive way - she ran and grabbed a weapon - it was a broom.  After the dog took the broom away from her, she tried to chase the dog off with the water hose.  After that, our dog went and laid down on their front porch waiting for someone else to come out and play.


----------



## littletodo (Oct 28, 2009)

If you keep the dog, keep a can of wasp-hornet spray that shoots 20 ft handy.    When it happens again, a face full of the spray should do it.   I've broke several dogs from charging me on my bike.   Good way to break a dog from chasing a car.   Another way to break one from chasing a car is a drinking glass full of 50/50 water and amonia.   Good luck!


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Oct 29, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> That takes time to fill a bucket up with water... what would you do if you were attacked by a vicious dog or let's say a coyote when you were out hunting and you couldn't get to your gun?



well i would still have my blade so i would cut its throat


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Oct 30, 2009)

ScottD said:


> Funny story - when I was a kid I had an Old English Sheep dog - very friendly and playful.  Her two favorite things to play with were a running water hose and a broom.  We had to pen her up to wash the car or sweep the porch.  She loved to bite at the water coming out of the hose, jumping and barking.  The broom - she would grab the end and play tug of war every time you picked it up.
> 
> One day the neighbor came over and asked if we could keep the dog penned up for the rest of the week.  Seems her mother was visiting and had gone outside to get the mail.  She was afraid of dogs and when ours came up to her in her drive way - she ran and grabbed a weapon - it was a broom.  After the dog took the broom away from her, she tried to chase the dog off with the water hose.  After that, our dog went and laid down on their front porch waiting for someone else to come out and play.



that's the best laugh I've had all day.

Seriosly though, if I ever get attacked by an unknown dog, I hope that I am carrying at the time, because I won't hesitate to shoot.  If it's a dog that I know, my friend's Rotty mix for instance, I may try other methods and save killing the dog as a last resort.  It depends on how serious the attack is.  If it's just a hand, I'd try hitting/kicking.  If he totally flips out and grabs my throat, BOOM!  I would hope that my friend was there to see it and realize that it was my only option.


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 30, 2009)

When I was a Kid , On my Newspaper Route, A squirt pistol full of vinegar stopped many a friendly house dog.


----------



## smitty8765 (Nov 4, 2009)

My dad used to have a pen full of catch dogs and hounds when I was a kid. Whenever the females would come into heat it would always hit the fan for a couple of days. Next time it happens stay calm. Get a water hose/sprayer turned on full blast and shove it in the aggressors mouth. It'll either have to let go to breathe, drown itself out, or quickly grow gills. I've never seen the last one happen. Be careful though, big babys and sweetheart dogs kill children and maul grown folks everyday. Don't trust any dog...ever.


----------



## Tim L (Nov 4, 2009)

Well whatever you do you need to be able to react fast.  If you think enough of the dog to pay the expense, the shock collar sounds like the best option.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 4, 2009)

*How to make a dog stop bitting you.*

Stick out one arm and let the dog grab that arm, then punch the dog as hard as you can in the chest. If you do not kill the dog, it will certainly lay down on the ground wimpering.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 5, 2009)

If you dont have a weapon -  "fall" on the dog with all of your weight going on one knee and drive it into the ribcage right behind the shoulder. It will kill them as fast as a bullet!


----------



## Gordie (Nov 7, 2009)

holton27596 said:


> If you dont have a weapon -  "fall" on the dog with all of your weight going on one knee and drive it into the ribcage right behind the shoulder. It will kill them as fast as a bullet!


Had a pit attack my dog and I kicked it as hard as I could in the rib cage while wearing steel toes he still wouldn't let go so he took a dirt nap, Bottom line Lead is stronger then steel


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Dixie I use to have 3 pits when I first got married before we ever had children. We had 2 that would fight each other once in a while or get on a dog that came in the yard. I would twist there collar and choke them while pulling them off, if you get a stick cut a wedge in the end and stick it between the dogs teeth and pry there jaws open. Never heard about the Butt trick so I can't comment on it.


----------



## 270 guy (Nov 7, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Stick out one arm and let the dog grab that arm, then punch the dog as hard as you can in the chest. If you do not kill the dog, it will certainly lay down on the ground wimpering.



LOL I would love to see you try this on my neighbors dogs. She raises some type of mastiffs they are huge one male weighs in at over 200lbs. Hitting him in the ribs would most likely bounce off of him, his head is as big or bigger the a basketball.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Nov 7, 2009)

If  you want   Immediate reaction Hit  the dog in the Ear with your fist. It Hurts and thay will stop. Works on run away horses too.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Nov 7, 2009)

I would not stick anything in a dogs butt it will only make them more angry. When I work at a vet the doc would express the anal glands and even the biggest sweat hearts would have to be held down to keep from getting bit.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 7, 2009)

Dig your fingers in the dogs eyes. They are the most sensitive part of the dog. He will also not be able to see and you can then kick him if necessary. It works..................RW


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2010)

lol dont listen to all that all you have to do is grab the dog by the tail and pull up HARD and i promise you they will let go 
always do it when the hounds fight and did it to when my boxer got into it to


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 3, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I remembered that one of my friends had told me that they had read that if you are being attacked by a vicious dog, that instead of trying to get it's jaws off of you, if you stuck your finger in it's rear end, it would let go immediately.  Now this is a very good friend of mine and they swore that this was the God's-honest truth.



I hope I get attacked by a dog so I can try this method out.


----------



## VisionCasting (Feb 4, 2010)

With a now known history of attacks, you would be best to put that dog down.  Once they taste blood, they'll be back.  If it happens to a child next time you are done-for.  No dog is worth what will happen to you.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 4, 2010)

Either get the dogs to a good trainer or one needs to go to a home with an experienced dog handler who can handle the situation. Or put the dog down. Sooner or later someone, you or someone else, is going to get a very serious bite if something isn't done. Been there, done that with a relative's dog. I can speak from experience: dog bites are nasty!


----------

